# ezjail fails to start



## shva (Oct 9, 2010)

I configured a jail system with ezjail, and it worked before. I then deleted this jail by


```
ezjail-admin delete -w webserver
```

Here webserver is the old jail's name. I created another jail 


```
ezjail-admin create -f generic web 192.168.1.10
```

Here generic is the jail flavour's name, and web is the new jail's name. Start the jail


```
ezjail-admin start
```

No problem till now. However, if I want to log into jail's console


```
ezjail console web
```

it gives me error: 


```
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails: [web already running (/var/run/jail_web.id exists)].
Error: Could not onestart web.
  You need to onestart it by hand.
```

I don't know what happened. Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## shva (Oct 9, 2010)

The command to log into jail's console should be 


```
ezjail-admin console web
```

Sorry for the typo.


----------



## bsd10 (Oct 9, 2010)

I've never used ezjail-admin to delete a jail, but it sounds like it deleted the jail but didn't stop it. Try restarting the jail or deleting the id file and see if that works.


----------



## shva (Oct 9, 2010)

I tried, but it did not help.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 23, 2010)

I've never used that console command. I use [cmd=]jls[/cmd] find the jail number, and then run [cmd=]jexec JID tcsh[/cmd] Does that work for you?


----------

